# Hair Mousse



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning All  

I need a recommendation. I am looking for a hair mousse, it needs to be strong hold but leave no residue whatsoever. To the touch it needs to feel like there is nothing on the hair.

Can anyone recommend one?

xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I used Vo5 one with a red top (strong or extra strong hold)


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

There are two that I have used.....

IBed head & Big Sexy hair and both of those I have found to be very good however they are a bit on the expensive side!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How does your hair feel after blowdrying? is there any stickiness

xxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I usually finger dry so it's hard to tell but not much stickiness TBH


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Nope no stickness at all!

What is it your doing to your hair? Reason I ask is that there is a bed head product that is amazing - its not a mousse or a gell its kind of like thick cream and it gives hair amazing volume, makes it feel gorgeous and is not sticky at all and lasts for well over a year!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Its not for me, and I don't really want to say on the public forum what it is actually for   I don't mind pming though.

Basically I am looking for HUGE volume and no residue and the hair in question will be prepared the night before and when brushed the next day I'm looking for it to have masses of volume

xxxx


----------

